

Building Startup Sales Teams - ccarpenterg
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/10155/Building-Startup-Sales-Teams-Tips-For-Founders.aspx

======
edw519
For a startup, I think #1 should always be, "Everyone is a sales person."

~~~
gstar
Working out sales strategy has turned out to be the most difficult thing for
our startup for precisely this reason - none of us are sales people! My
partner and I are both very introverted, and although we have a great product
(i think), we're having a hell of a time with PR, marketing and sales.

Laundry lists like in the linked post are useful to reflect upon, but don't
give great specifics. I think that sales is a very human skill and
undertaking, and it may be something you have or don't have.

Does anyone have any resources that have helped them learn?

